# Do you have a drop net?



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Any fellow fisherman have a drop net that they are not using and don't mind parting ways with? I'm looking for a nice, used and possibly free one.
Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the 70's we made them out of 26" bicycle wheels. No such thing in a store.


----------



## Mossy (May 24, 2017)

AUtigerfan said:


> Any fellow fisherman have a drop net that they are not using and don't mind parting ways with? I'm looking for a nice, used and possibly free one.
> Thanks and tight lines.


If you can get your hands on a cheap/free large dip net, remove the handle and add line. Works for me.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I got a lg. crab trap/ring with netting for 15.00 if I remember correctly at Academy, works great, I hauled up a 4' black tip at Sykes one day no problem.


----------

